
Atomico invests €350,000 in simple file-sharing startup Ge.tt - FluidDjango
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/12/20/atomico-invests-e350000-in-simple-file-sharing-startup-ge-tt/?preview=true
======
iconfinder
Great work by the Ge.tt team. I hope they be able to grow this service even
further. The competition, Venture cup, which they won in 2010 was won by us
(Iconfinder) in 2011. Small world!

~~~
samstave
I love Iconfinder!

------
amix
Nice to see a Danish startup getting traction. Go Europe! ;)

------
james33
Ge.tt is by far my favorite file sharing service, been using them since beta.
They've also released some of their code as open source on Github.

------
spektom
It's interesting what business model will allow them to cover costs of
providing 2GB for free? (without mentioning signup-free 250Mb)

------
johnndege
congrats to ge.tt

------
hackermom
Glad to see this, knowing it will help ge.tt survive a good while. I've been
using their file sharing service frequently since I first saw it advertised
here on HN about a year ago. With features such as f.e. their MP3 player, and
the real-time sharing (share files while they're still being uploaded), it's
definitely the best file sharing solution I've seen. Also a big thumbs up for
letting people share anonymously and instantly, without the hassle of
registering an account.

~~~
teach
Agreed. I learned about ge.tt from a HN comment on a Techcrunch story about
Kicksend 4-1/2 months ago.

And ge.tt has the fewest "clicks" to share a file I've ever seen. I've
recommended it to non-technical friends a few times since.

------
gautaml
I wish I would get funding for my file sharing service that has been out for a
good 5-months+

<http://dropsauce.com>

Maybe I need to develop a mobile app for it and market it some more to get
some recognition. :/

~~~
sirrocco
Well, looking at your website I wasn't sure what to do. Your step 1 is "enter
unique name for your drop" - it should be : "upload a file to share" that's
the main thing.

I would make the upload file the center, take a look at ge.tt :)

~~~
gautaml
Well to be honest I have a different approach to sharing. If you've ever used
drop.io you know mine is similar.

The idea behind mine is you can create custom urls for the files you upload
hence why you have to select a name (or keep the random one generated for
you).

It's a shame that some people just give up trying to figure it out without
even attempting to click or interact with a site.

I appreciate your feedback but I can only dumb down the process so much :)

~~~
blrgeek
It's not 'dumbing down' the process. It's making it clearer for the end user
what exactly your site does. If someone on HN couldn't figure it out - you've
got problems.

For example, Change from "Enter a name for your drop" to "Enter a name for
your file drop"

On your title it could be - "dropsauce - Drop off your files at Dropsauce &
share them"

Right now your site looks like it's about naming your drop. Not about putting
files which can be password and time protected.

~~~
gautaml
Good feedback and I understand what you mean.

The reason for drop vs add button is because some browsers don't support drag-
n-drop (they wouldn't see that option).

Maybe I will go back to the drawing board and make dropping/uploading files
the primary focus and naming it or changing passwords/expiry more of an
option.

Would hiding those items in a collapsable div be the right thing?

I.e. the first thing you see when you get on the page is to upload files. And
if you want to change options, click to expand the form and change it there.

Again appreciate the feedback.

